# Saginaw bay ice fishing outing/tourney



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Great time for MS members wishing to fish the bay and meet some folks around great eats and share good times! Check the sticky in "Saginaw bay" ice forum.....

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=524306


----------

